# How to soften old tires



## Waterland

My 1927 ladies Schwinn came with some very old 26" singletube tires that are hard as a rock.  There is absolutely no pliability in these.  Is there any way to soften the tires so that I can air them up for display?


----------



## bricycle

Not once they are hard as a rock.....


----------



## Waterland

That's what I figured, it was worth a shot though.


----------



## bricycle

I've had some luck with a pair of 100+ year old singletubes that were somewhat plyable with the John Deere Ultra Guard and cooking under the sun against a black background and under plastic. softened up nicely and will hold up to 12-14 lbs air max. need to try a sealer now I guess....


----------



## Balloontyre

*Sunshine*

Here is a trick I've used many times, it also works to remove old hard tires without damaging the rim, you can even remount them too.

Put the tire and rim in direct sun for a couple hours till its good and hot. Now add air to tire, it will probably leak, just keep applying air every few minutes as needed. The warm rubber will revive but it wants to go back to its flat shape also. While holding air pressure to the tire massage the rubber into shape by gently squeezing and possibly clamping the rubber in place. Once you got the tire like you want take it indoors to cool quickly.
I will return to rock hard but at least in shape for display.

 Here is a bike that I did this very process to, (the tires were brick hard) I've since removed the tires using the sun and no damage or head ache removing the rubber.


----------



## Rambler

I too have heated tires in the sun to make them pliable again then cooled them in the desired shape, this process described by Balloontyre works quite well. Nothing I know of will ever soften them permanently or make them rideable again after the rubber has become hard.


----------

